
Xenobot, a new kind of programmable organism - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/xenobot/
======
carapace
Four days ago: "Team Builds the First Living Robots" (uvm.edu)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22040150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22040150)

~~~
iknowalot
I didn't see the story mention whether there is a signal triggering movements
or these things are preprogrammed for certain movements.

~~~
kragen
They're heart cells. Pulsing is what they do.

------
ghjghjghjg
Well I was quite shocked with that name

Xenobot - Cheat for Tibia: 2 decades old MMORPG.

~~~
s_y_n_t_a_x
Haha same, small world.

------
Awelton
I am deeply creeped out by this, but I'm not sure why.

~~~
josephpmay
I agree. This is one of those things that feels like real science fiction. It
feels like the researchers are playing God with parts that they have no idea
how they work.

I think I'm in favor of this work, but it is alarming.

